# Gate Width



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok I am thinking about putting the camper beside my house. The gate I have is 9ft 9in wide. One problem is i cant back up straight at it. I need to curve around a light pole. The pole is 60ft from the gate. do you think i need to widen the gate?
Here is a pic. Red x marks the lite pole. what do you think?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Plenty of room. I was backing our 21RS around a basketball hoop that was in my driveway. When we upgraded to the 28RSDS the hoop came down.

You should be fine. It appears as if you have enough room to swing it around in the street. You'll have 10.5" of clearance on each side. You should be fine.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I think if you turn around in the circle which the wheels dragging sideways will scare your nieghbors. Straighten out and back at an angle across your driveway you should be fine athough along your property line might be a better location. I have to turn around in my circle to get backed into my yard and as long as there is not more than 3 cars in the street it spins around with no problem. Like I said the tire and hitch noises are going to sound like a car crash.

Good Luck

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You just might need a little practice and a second pair of eyes to start. I get my 29bhs into my driveway which is only 10' wide off a single width street with an electric and cable box on the corner within the first 6 feet. My DW watches just to make sure I jack knife the trialer quick enough not to clip it. so far so good.

The outbacks have the longer hitch than other trailers and it allows you to turn a 90 degree bend with the TV and TT.

Good luck and keep practicing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Heck with a big lot like that you could drive straight in and turn around in the back yard is the ground was not too soft or sloped.

But you should be able to back it in just fine. Just don't forget about the roof over hang if you need to get close to the house as you back it up into the yard.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Depending on the weight of your trailer and the capabilities of your TV, you could also put a hitch on the front of your TV to make things easier.

Ed


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Depending on the weight of your trailer and the capabilities of your TV, you could also put a hitch on the front of your TV to make things easier.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]102427[/snapback]​


Never thought about that one Ed, that is not a bad idea!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

You should be able to do it with a little patience and practice. It doesn't look half as bad as some of the campsites I've backed into with trees all around. When I am by myself I do an inch at a time if necessary to get her where I want her. If you have a spotter it will not be so bad on your nerves though. 
Wish you luck.

Linda


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

gone campin said:


> You should be able to do it with a little patience and practice. It doesn't look half as bad as some of the campsites I've backed into with trees all around. When I am by myself I do an inch at a time if necessary to get her where I want her. If you have a spotter it will not be so bad on your nerves though.
> Wish you luck.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]102465[/snapback]​


Hi, Linda!
You talk about me?? You GO GIRL!! You just have to keep yourself together and CONCENTRATE when backing these things!!








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You should have no problem doing it
Just have spotters on both sides and take your time
It will take plenty of practice but you should be fine

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not think you will have a problem. Take your time backing in and have a spotter. I also found by stopping and talking a walk around helps.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Can always move the light if it is too difficult or nerve racking. Practice with other people watching out and look up as Andy mentioned.

In my town your neighbors pool is to close to their fence









kevin


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I am working on a concrete pad and drive way ext. I just wanted to fix the gate first before I added concrete. As far as the light. I cant move it. It is a decorative pole with underground power.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sleecjr,

I don't see any problem. The slot we keep our 28RS-DS in at the storage yard is not any wider then that, and we only have about 55' to the row of RV's across from us, requiring a 90 degree turn in that space.

From the looks of your layout, you will have a much more dirct shot at it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I think you should come down from there before you get hurt


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> I think you should come down from there before you get hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should come down from there before you get hurtÂ
> ...


Nice pic there Wolfie









Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like the lawn could use a mowing, too.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

LOL.......Here we go.....answered his question, now it's time to rib him a little....

Gotta love this site!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What model do you have? Even with a larger model I don't think
you will have a problem. It looks as though you have plenty of room to manuver.

MaeJae


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> Looks like the lawn could use a mowing, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can camp in the yard as long as you mow it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey sleecjr!

My 21RS is 8 feet wide, and my gate opening is about the same as yours. I have to avoid my wishing well and then keep the trailer to the port side of the opening so I can access the door when I unhitch. I have a fence on the starboard side of the trailer.

No problems so far. I just have the DW spot me as I back up so I don't take out the fence!









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Depending on the weight of your trailer and the capabilities of your TV, you could also put a hitch on the front of your TV to make things easier.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]102427[/snapback]​


What Ed said...turn your TV into a fork lift. You'll be able to spin your trailer about and park it on a dime using the front hitch.


----------

